

Street-Fighting Mathematics - carlosgg
http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/9780262514293_Creative_Commons_Edition.pdf

======
agumonkey
Usual previous submissions :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1548013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1548013)
\- 1334do

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873902)
\- 952do

~~~
carlosgg
I should have searched first.

~~~
agumonkey
Hehe, it's hard to resist submitting without carefully searching for 'prior
art'. And the change-eness of URLs doesn't help.

I'm glad you did post it though, I never saw this pdf before.

------
carlosgg
Upcoming MITx MooC taught by the author:

[https://www.edx.org/course/mitx/mitx-6-sfmx-street-
fighting-...](https://www.edx.org/course/mitx/mitx-6-sfmx-street-fighting-
math-1501)

